# What rigs do you use?



## t-roy (May 18, 2009)

I'm wanting to tie up a few rigs to use while fishing the piers near Tampa. Does anybody have any tips or tricks they can share to make my fishing better? I'm wanting to have some premade rigs I can tie on when myself or my son loses one. Got plenty of swivels, weights, and stainless hooks. What direction can you steer me in? Not really looking to catch any certain fish, just any fish!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just about any type rig works down there. Go with your favorite. But ditch the SS hooks. They dont rust out very well when you get a break off.


----------



## t-roy (May 18, 2009)

I just assumed you had to use SS hooks in salt water, but what you said makes perfect sense. I have plenty of hooks I could be using, but I had to search for SS hooks here in the midwest. And to think, I was good to go from the start! Thanks for the info HDW2. That is why these forums are awesome!


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

*Pier rigs*

Florida is actually requiring stainless steel hooks now for certain species and situations. No problem; hooks are cheap and you can either change them out now and then or touch them up with a file in between catches. 
I'd also get a handful of sabiki rigs (you can find them for $1 or $2 each) for catching bait on a light spinning outfit...Well worth it IMHO instead of taking the time to tie your own, but you be the judge. 
I've also had decent success in not tying a rig at all...to be more specific, just tying a 3 or 4 oz. pyramid sinker to the end of my line, then a couple of feet above that, a hook (1/0 or 2/0) and then a second or third hook above that. Dropper loops are optional.
Also keep a pole handy with a straw rig or gotcha-style plug (you can find good info. on this forum by searching for 'straw rigs') for the occasional school of mackerel or whatever that comes through now and then. 
Last, keep some wire leaders handy. This list can go on and on, but you guys should have a good time regardless. The sabiki rigs are bound to keep kids occupied catching bait and the occasional hardtail. Tight lines!


----------



## t-roy (May 18, 2009)

I have seen mention of Sabiki rigs to bait all over the place. It will be a great idea to let my son have fun with these catching bait! Thanks for the info.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Florida is actually requiring stainless steel hooks now for certain species and situations.


Coffee were did you read that at? I looked thru the Code book and see no mention of it
T-Roy if you have any concerns as to what is Legal as to Methods or Catch limits here is the link to FWC Regulations.
https://www.flrules.org/Gateway/Department.asp?DeptID=68


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

*I meant NON-Stainless*

Thanks for calling me on that...I was typing too fast, and actually meant NON-Stainless hooks. My apologies for the confusion. Here's the reference:

http://myfwc.com/RULESANDREGS/Saltwater_Regulations_Gear_index.htm

At this time it just involved reef fishing, but I wouldn't be surprised if it soon is required for the rest of us.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

1. NON-stainless are a good idea anyway...in case of a break-off, the fish will soon loose the hook and be unemcumbered.

2. I use a carolina rig when soaking bait. There are several posts on here about it. Fish takes bait...doesn't feel weight of sinker...fish is hooked...fight is on...well...assuming you hook him, LOL!


----------



## t-roy (May 18, 2009)

Alrighty then, I'll get some 1/0 through 3/0 regular hooks, some Carolina rig setups, and I'll be ready to go!


----------



## GoinDeep (Jul 23, 2008)

Also, be sure to try freelining live bait (pinfish, greenbacks, etc) with no weight.


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

t-roy said:


> Alrighty then, I'll get some 1/0 through 3/0 regular hooks, some Carolina rig setups, and I'll be ready to go!


I have become a large fan of circle hooks for offshore and more and more for inshore as well. There *IS* a regulation on those though. Easy way to trmember it is Offset for offshore, (federal waters 3 + miles out), inline for inshore (state waters)


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Circle hooks are only required when targeting Reef Fish in the Gulf. There is nothing required for them to be used inshore.
http://myfwc.com/RULESANDREGS/Saltwater_Regulations_Gear_index.htm


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

I agree with HDW2, circles are the way to go for some species. They dont gut hook the fish so you can have a healthy release, they seem to have increased my hookup rate, and once you hook him almost every time the hook will be in the corner of the mouth! They are a little hard to get used to at first specially when putting them into the bait but they are well worth it!


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

t-roy - when and were in fl will you be fishing? Sometimes this wll dictate your rig as well as what you are targeting. 

A very classic rig and one great for kids is to tie a float to 20lb pp. from the weight tie a three to eight feet of leader with a small split shot and a # one or two j-hook of same size circle hook. Bait up with live shrimp or grrenback of pinfish.It is good for kids because when the float goes under ..... fish one.

Another popular rig is to slide a one ounce egg sinker to your mainline, add a swivel and the same three to six feet of leader and fish the bottom. Watch out for rock piles under and around the piers.

Lastly, tie three to six feet of leader to your main linewith a hook and freeline out a line bait.

If looking for snapper try a knocker rig.


----------

